
A curated list of Blockchain, Bitcoin and Crytocurrency resources - mcfrankline
https://github.com/McFrankline/Blockchain-stuff
======
quirkafleeg
I can see why _Blockchain Books_ may include one or two Amazon links (though
not _everything_ being a link to Amazon), but why is literally every so-called
"resource" under _Bitcoin_ and _Ethereum and Smart Contracts_ also simply a
link to Amazon?

A quick Google brings up results like:

[https://souptacular.gitbooks.io/ethereum-tutorials-and-
tips-...](https://souptacular.gitbooks.io/ethereum-tutorials-and-tips-by-
hudson/content/giant_ethereum_resource_list.html)

What makes your list of Amazon links better than everything on that page? Have
you even read and/or reviewed all of the books you're linking to? If not, why
are you recommending them to other people?

Why is your list of Amazon links under "Bitcoin" better than something like
this (found in a half second Google):

[https://github.com/solocshaw/Bitcoin-Resource-
List](https://github.com/solocshaw/Bitcoin-Resource-List)

Which somehow manages to contain zero Amazon links, even under _Books_ , which
links to the _free_ Github hosted version of Andreas Antonopoulos' _Mastering
Bitcoin: Unlocking Digital Cryptocurrencies_ , unlike your list which, like
most of the other "resources" you list, simply links to Amazon.

~~~
mcfrankline
I have no idea what is being insinuated here, but I earn nothing from linking
to Amazon. The books were initially posted without links and someone made a
suggestion that linking Amazon or goodreads will make it easier for people to
check out their reviews.

Secondly i was hoping for community effort to make this list comprehensive and
useful for everyone. If you have any better ideas I'd like hear them please.

------
seycombi
Don't forget the Princeton / Coursera course:

Bitcoin and Cryptocurrency Technologies Online Course
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNcSSleedtfyDuhBvOQzFzQ/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNcSSleedtfyDuhBvOQzFzQ/videos)
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/cryptocurrency](https://www.coursera.org/learn/cryptocurrency)

~~~
socrates1024
Glad to hear these are standing the test of time :) (at least 2 years is a
long time by cryptocurrency standards)

------
wslh
I put this [1] blockchain key metrics for clarifying different technologies.
It is difficult to talk about blockchains without comparing apples and
oranges, mainly when you compare public to private blockchains.

[1]
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DQ770nGnHfJOoRSqTLmI...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1DQ770nGnHfJOoRSqTLmIkhuVK5CAbs-
Fgqb6UoGMfVM/)

~~~
mcfrankline
Wow. That is impressive. Mind if i share it?

~~~
wslh
No problem, it is public. Just please share the original link so anyone can
comment there and we can improve it.

------
emmelaich
You should add tezos.com

    
    
        "WHAT IS TEZOS?
        Tezos is the first and only blockchain
        implementation operating with decentralized
        governance.
    
        Tezos is a distributed consensus platform
        with meta-consensus capability. Tezos not
        only comes to consensus about state, like
        BTC or ETH. It also comes to consensus about
        how the protocol and the nodes should adapt
        and upgrade.

------
coolandsmartrr
There are many books in each category, but it would be easier to reference if
they were ordered by usefulness or importance.

~~~
mcfrankline
The main idea is to get a comprehensive list of resources on one page, and
then we can sort them out by how technical or useful they are.

------
erikj
No mention of Trilema?

~~~
grubles
It's a curated list for cryptocurrency. Maybe you'll find Trilema under "A
collection of guides on how to beat and rape women and why they deserve it".
Or, "How to offer money for the murder of a software developer". Seriously,
have you never read Trilema?

------
brighton36
Blockchains are for exiting your ponzi

~~~
thingexplainer
People are scammed out dollars, bitcoins, and iTunes gift cards. Ponzi schemes
happen everywhere. The real money in bitcoin-denominated crime is in theft and
extortion anyway.

If people disagree, I'd love to know why.

~~~
zhengyi13
I don't have data to back a disagreement, but I'd be interested in what data
you'd show to back your assertion that the money's in theft and extortion?

In particular, I'd wonder what the cashflow behind dark drug markets looks
like in comparison (not that I think that _should_ be illegal, and yes, I
accept that any data there would have to be estimates at best)

~~~
vkou
Extortion in the form of ransom-ware, theft in the form of stealing bitcoin
from exchanges. (Mt. Gox, and a more recent case.)

Legitimate businesses in the bitcoin space make small margins on each
trade/transaction/etc. (Drug dealers are obviously a little different, but
they are in the business of unlicensed pharmaceuticals, not the business of
Bitcoin.)

Thieves, on the other hand, will take the whole thing, and run.

~~~
thingexplainer
> Extortion in the form of ransom-ware, theft in the form of stealing bitcoin
> from exchanges. (Mt. Gox, and a more recent case.)

This is exactly what I meant. I guess I could have been more clear about that.

I don't have any data to back the assertion, and honestly I kind of forgot the
markets were still extant, I just happen to know that people are making
millions in illicit profits from these two methods, and I've never heard of a
successful preminer (which was how I interpreted "Ponzi scheme") other than
Mr. Nakamoto.

